# companion certificate



## Ben_G (Nov 18, 2011)

OK got a offer from chase if I apply for their credit card I get a companion coupon after the first use, round trip or one way. Question is how many zones can we travel useing this coupon. Also I see you have to book with a agent not online or thru Julie, I see low bucket fares at times online, will I be able to get the same low fare thru a agent ?


----------



## bobnabq (Nov 18, 2011)

Ben_G said:


> OK got a offer from chase if I apply for their credit card I get a _*companion*_ coupon ..............


OK ~ What's a companion in reference to Amtrak? I've worked much of my life as a hospice nurse,

and in my mind, a companion is someone who accompanies you, to assist and take care of you.


----------



## Ben_G (Nov 18, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> Ben_G said:
> 
> 
> > OK got a offer from chase if I apply for their credit card I get a _*companion*_ coupon ..............
> ...


My guess is a buy one get one free type deal as to the companion as it says take a friend along free. The offer just refers to it as a companion coupon. Wife thinks it only covers one zone while I read it as either a round trip or one way but no limit on zones. This is copy from the email.

3*Companion Coupon:* You will qualify for and receive your bonus after your first use of the card. First use includes using your account for purchases or balance transfers, or using any checks that access your account; cash advances are not included. After qualifying, please allow 6 to 8 weeks to receive your Amtrak Companion Coupon. Bonus awards cannot be shipped to PO Boxes or addresses outside the 50 United States and Washington D.C. To be eligible for this bonus offer, account must be open and not in default at the time of fulfillment. This one-time bonus offer is valid only for first-time cardmembers with new accounts. Previous and existing cardmembers/accounts are not eligible for this bonus offer. Coupon valid for one (1) free companion fare when traveling with a paid regular (full) adult, senior citizen or disabled adult rail fare. Free companion and paying passenger must travel together at all times and have ticket issued at the same time. Valid for sale and travel between December 1, 2011 and November 30, 2012. Travel blackout dates apply: December 21–24, 2011; December 26–30, 2011; January 2, 2012; February 17, 2012; February 20, 2012; April 5–6, 2012; April 9, 2012; May 25, 2012; August 31, 2012; September 3, 2012; October 5, 2012; November 20–21, 2012; November 24–26, 2012. Valid for travel as one (1) one-way or one (1) round trip on one reservation per coupon. Both tickets for roundtrip must be reserved at the same time. Valid for travel on all Amtrak services except joint Amtrak/VIA Rail service and 7000–8999 Thruway series Free Companion offer may be combined with corporate discounts, but not combined with any other discount, coupon or Amtrak Guest Rewards redemption travel. Offer valid for coach rail fare only (Business Class on Acela); not valid for sleeper accommodations. Upgrades to Business class or First class is available upon full payment of applicable accommodation charges. The coupon had no cash value and is not valid for resale. Photo copies and reproductions will not be accepted. Reservations must be made via an Amtrak reservation agent at 1-800-USA-RAIL or at an Amtrak ticket counter. Reservations using this coupon may not be made via Amtrak.com, Julie® or a Quik-TrakSM</SUP> machine. Chase does not provide travel services.


----------



## jdcnosse (Nov 18, 2011)

Since the only way you can use it is with a paid regular adult fare, I don't think zones really matter. I thought zones only mattered when you were using points to get an award/reward/whatever-they-call-it-when-you-reserve-your-ticket-with-points.

It looks like it's basically a buy one coach or higher fare, get a free adult coach fare as long as both people are travelling at the same time to the same places.


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 19, 2011)

The T&Cs sound exactly like the companion coupons that Select Plus members receive, so you should be able to get a lot of good advice from this group about using yours. They're good for as many zones as you're willing to travel in coach. (You can upgrade to anything except sleeper by paying the upcharge for both passengers.)

You'll need to book with an agent and should be able to get the same low bucket you find online, excluding Internet specials.


----------



## Ben_G (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok card came in the mail yesterday....now I got to go buy something and put it on the card and get my free ticket and 12,000 bonus points... :lol:


----------

